# Cpu Fan Doesnt Fit!!! Help!!!



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought a blue orb 2 from thermaltake and it doesnt fit in my case. It hits the power supply. Is there anyway i can prevent this from happening?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I think that you'll have to return that HSF and then look for another design.

The top HSF mfr's have dimensioned drawings, compatible mobo lists and good support.
Thermalright and Zalman come to mind.


----------

